

AT&T 1993-1994 'You Will' Ad campaign [video] - l0gicpath
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5MnQ8EkwXJ0

======
jmathai
It's hard to believe that nearly all of those have come to fruition only 2
decades later. Most probably became reality after just one decade.

At first I thought "too bad AT&T couldn't stay around to enjoy it". But the
reality is that technology companies to date have played their own small roles
in how life has evolved as a result of their existence.

I imagine in 2 decades a lot of what Google has been working towards will be a
part of everyday life but it won't be Google that everyone uses.

Nonetheless, we live in amazing times where life just 2 decades ago seems hard
to imagine.

